# 1 yard of salt = how many tons??



## The Hammer (Sep 9, 2003)

There has been big speculation on this has anyone ever weighed it? what does 1 yard of salt really weigh??


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Depending on the water content a yard is about a ton.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Do a search this has been completely explained before


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Salt Cake @ 2430# per cubic yard 
Coarse [email protected] 1350# per cubic yard
Fine Salt @ 2025# per cubic yard


----------

